# On the Flightdeck...updated photos



## Monarky (Aug 19, 2013)

Here are some more pictures on my progress with my flightliner rebuild. 
re-chromed frame 




Frame with re-chromed crank and chairing.  



I painted new tips on my forks and also painted my two tone rear rack.  I also got my rear light working after cleaning the metal contacts and adding fresh batteries to the battery tray.  It looks great so far, taking it one step at a time.  




Im repainting the front tank and cleaning up the front light housing unit, hopefully I can get the front lights to work as well, more pictures to follow soon.  Let me know what you guys think?  Monarky


----------



## mike j (Aug 20, 2013)

*On the Flightdeck*

Beautiful !!! Can't wait to see it ready for liftoff.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 20, 2013)

Looking nice....do have a question though.
What was the process getting the paint to adhere to the chromed forks? I assume the tips were scuffed up so the primer and paint would adhere?
I cringe with the idea of scratching the chromed fork tips.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Monarky (Aug 20, 2013)

jd56 said:


> Looking nice....do have a question though.
> What was the process getting the paint to adhere to the chromed forks? I assume the tips were scuffed up so the primer and paint would adhere?
> I cringe with the idea of scratching the chromed fork tips.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2




You are so right..... After having the forks re-chromed and looking really nice. I must admit I also had second thoughts about scuffing the tips but in order to do it correctly I had to do it and as you can see it worked out in the end.  The process after scuffing the tips,  was that I shot a clear adhesive promoter that helps paint stick to chrome, metal, plastic etc... And then shot the paint over.  Had I shot a primer over the chrome tips it would not have looked original as when the the bikes were first made if you looked the forks they looked somewhat transparent.  With the adhesive promoter it helped me achieve that task can't wait to gt it off the flightline.  Monarky


----------



## Monarky (Aug 20, 2013)

mike j said:


> Beautiful !!! Can't wait to see it ready for liftoff.



 You are so right... I hate being grounded.  Monarky


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 20, 2013)

That's looking great.


----------



## Monarky (Sep 5, 2013)

*On the flight deck..update*



Monarky said:


> Here are some more pictures on my progress with my flightliner rebuild.
> re-chromed frame View attachment 109751
> 
> Frame with re-chromed crank and chairing.  View attachment 109752
> ...




Just put together my front fork and rear rack onto my flightliner frame, so far she is coming together just nicely!  here is an update picture of my progress...let me know what you think or if have any questions....Monarky


----------

